# Twirlng Dress



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I fine myself enchanted with this twirling dress from the movie Mic Macs (which is a completely charming movie and well worth watching). However, I am a complete novice when it comes to anything mechanical. Any idea of an easy way to do this (just the twirling back and forth would be fine--it doesn't need the randomness of movement in the clip). It could even be something hand-wound if it could last for awhile.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I like this too. Definite haunt potential if you can recreate this.


----------



## JesterLex (Jul 22, 2014)

I love mic macs! Would love to see this accomplished.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I LOVE this Dancing Dress scene from _Legend_, it's one of my favorites!


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Certainly looks do-able. I'm sure 'program an arduino' will generally be the first suggestion, though I think it would be pretty easy to to pull off with some much more basic parts as well.

For the 'spin' a modestly stout DC motor would probably be best, That would give you an easy counterclockwise / clockwise spin just by reversing polarity of power to the motor. To get the polarity flipping, you could do the arduino at that point, but if you wanted something very basic/analog, you could also have a simple 'clock' motor drive a disk with some cut-outs around the edge. A limit switch would sense the cut-outs and turn a relay on or off. The relay 'on' could send 'forward' polarity and 'off' could send reverse polarity. Viola! Forward/Reverse spinning dress with only a few simple components.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I have no idea what corey said, but it looks simple enough. One motor on a pulley to move the whole thing back and forth and one motor on the dress to spine it around one way then the other. I am sure you could do this. Give it a try.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not worried about the going back and forth--it will be in one spot. I have to think about Corey's post (parts of it hit my brain going "wah wah wah") to get the motor to reverse. Corey--what's a clock motor.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

A clock motor would be a low power, low RPM motor which would be suitable to drive a small wood or metal disk.

http://www.surpluscenter.com/Brands/ECI/6-RPM-120-VAC-SYNCHRONOUS-GEARMOTOR-5-1702.axd


----------



## Retroplayer (Feb 22, 2013)

Hmm... I think just puppeteering the twisting motion would produce that effect. The only thing special I see beyond just a spinning dress is that it appears to raise at one point. Simply sew in a semi-rigid strip of plastic (don't close the loop) at that point. The force of the twisting would cause it to stretch outward, lifting the dress. Or have some strategically placed control lines to pull up.

But, honestly, it just looked like a dress on a string being twisted back and forth with modulated speed, the arms pinned at the waist probably starched so that they stay in shape (or some thin wire would do.) You could add a thin plastic body form inside to add some weight and to dampen the twisting just a bit so it looked natural, and it would give it m ore of a "filled" look.

When you change direction and swing it, the dress will tilt like that due to momentum.


----------



## Retroplayer (Feb 22, 2013)

Something like this, with your own motor controller. Speed can be changed by changing the current to the motor (raising voltage.)

Amazon.com: In the Breeze Medium Speed Hanging Battery Operated Motor: Patio, Lawn & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31750a1BshL


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I' m working on another prop now, but the twirling dress is next on the list.


----------

